#   >   >   >  , 12 :     (. )

## _

,     ,            ,  , ,   .
    12 .      ,    .  :1:      ,  ""    .          .  ,   ,    .         ,     , ,      ,     ,    .
   ,       .  ,       .    ,         .    ,       ,   .
    :         .    ,       ,       ,       ,   
       :     ,    .      ,     .    ,              ,      !
    : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=97i3o-2czw7.
            ,    ,  . (391) 230-00-73, 291-77-36.
 :


           : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dv5OcBD34c.

----------


## _



----------


## Polina_Polina

:1:   ,        )

----------


## _

: "  ,    ,     .     ,   -.       ,   ,   ,  ".
      ,    . ,           -    ,   .

----------


## _

-   ...
 : "   ,     ,     "".  ,   -  , ,     .  ,   - ,   ,       , , ,     ".

----------


## &

-      .    .

----------


## zima_leto

> -      .    .


    .    4 ... 

    ,       )

----------


## Polina_Polina

!      )

----------


## zima_leto

> !      )


      .

----------


## _

!

----------

